# Crescent Kick



## ajs1976 (Oct 21, 2004)

In my TKD class, we do an Outside to Inside kick and a Inside to Outside kick. Is that they same thing as a Hapkido Crescent Kick? If not how are they different?


----------



## Shodan (Oct 21, 2004)

It sounds the same as our crescent kick in Kenpo- what part of your foot are you kicking with and are you still facing forward when the kick is delivered?

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## ajs1976 (Oct 21, 2004)

The Outside to inside kick is like the front snap kick, but starts out at an angle to the outside, crosses over in front of you, and then comes down.  Inside to outside has the reverse direction.

I usually hit with the ball of my foot.  For me the target is hold in front of me at about waiste height and I hit it at the top.  For the higher belts it is held higher.  The master describes it as a way to slap somebody on the face with your foot, but I can't kick that high yet.


----------



## Disco (Oct 21, 2004)

There's 2 ways to deliver this kick. One is as doc clean mentioned, the other is to keep the leg as straight as possible and use the hip to deliver. Both deliveries have specific restrictions and applications. The first delivery - snap kick style, works mainly from inside to outside. Thus the knee snap application. Trying to go out to in is not practical for many and just about impossible for some. The angle of the kick is prohibitive in nature. The second delivery - hip controlled, can be delivered both directions, but from out to in is stronger in application for most. The first - snap delivery - is very quick and it's delivery range is from shoulder to shoulder. The second - hip delivery - uses a much larger range of motion and does take longer to execute. How and when these kicks are used should most likely depend upon the ability of the individual.


----------



## Shodan (Oct 21, 2004)

Yep- sounds a lot like our crescent kick to me only we tend to use the sides of the foot- inner or outer edge depending on whether it is an inward or an outward crescent kick.  Keep stretching and practicing- you'll get that kick higher in time.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------

